# Barking at everything



## joly261 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 6 yr old cockapoo who barks at everyone and everything. Every little unusual noise causes a lot of barking. I have tried everything to stop this problem including collars. He just barks right through the shock or citronella. I just couldn't use the shock collar because he would yelp and bark anyway. My husband has his business right next door to our house and everytime he goes in and out the door Snickers barks , even though he knows and loves my husband. I've been told that when I am not here he barks very little. That's hard to believe I'm sure it's reduced a lot. He follows me everywhere and is very attached to me. With strangers , either child or an adult he barks very aggressively but he has never tried to bite anyone. He usually runs to me but still barking the whole time. Kids get scared of him when he barks at them and the whole time we have kids here, he barks when they yell or run around. Anyone else have this problem? Please help!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure what to say? My Molly is a year old and barks but only if she hears another dog or someone making a strange sound outside. She will bark at random things outside if they "aren't supposed to be there" for example in the park where I walk her someone had built a snow woman so this was new for her so I had to introduce her to it and now she is fine with it Have you tried the pet corrector spray? It sort of works but I wish they made massive cans. I bought a small one and it's gone already

I am sure someone will have great advice for you! I have never tried any of the collars don't like that there has to be a better way to stop them. Maybe a dog behaviorist??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, it sounds like your dog is insecure and hyper alert. If any guests come to visit tell them to COMPLETLY IGNORE Snickers, no eye contact, no trying to make friends. He needs time to figure people out on his own terms. Same in the street, don't let people enter his space.
It's about relieving him of his stressed ownership of you and your house. You may need professional help to actually show you how to go about it.
Good luck.


----------

